# Body Kits for the 850CI



## bren3161 (Sep 29, 2004)

[Hello all. I am a new 850CI owner. I could use some help tracking down some performance/style upgrades for my new car. I saw a body kit @ http://www.koenig-specials.com/ which looks awesome, but the company is based in Germany. Does anyone know of USA distributors with there products?
Which companies have the widest selection of 8 series upgrades? Most companies have very little 8 series stuff. Any advice would be apprecitiated.
Feel free to email me pictures of your modified 8's @ [email protected]


----------

